# A collector's item???



## S&W Tiger (Feb 9, 2007)

I got a revolver Colt .38, DA, made in 1919, Army Special, 2" barrel, blue is faded but there is NO rust. A friend of mine said that an Army Special with a 
2" barrel is very rare. Do I have a collector's item?
What would be the value?
I would appreciate if somebody can help me.:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can go over to the Colt site and them guys will help you out. They are collectors and they know what they are talking about. Here's the web address.
http://www.coltforum.com/forums/ubbthreads.php Good luck.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

According to Fjestad's Blue Book, the Army Special was made with 4, 4.5, 5 and 6 inch barrels. No 2 inch. Maybe it's a Holy Grail rarity, but more likely, somebody shortened the barrel.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep! That's what I am thinking too Miquetoast. But then again he maynot be measuring the barrel right and has a three inch model of some rare gun that Colt didn't put out to the public. Really need a picture on them old guns to get any help along with serial numbers. Hope it works out for him.


----------



## S&W Tiger (Feb 9, 2007)

The barrel is exactly 2 1/4". The serial number is a six digit number starting with 437 _ _ _. The barrel is factory installed according to everybody that has seen it. If it is something rare...what would be the price?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

This thread would definately benefit if we had some pictures......:mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Are you measuring the forcing cone too? That is part of the barrel in a revolver.(not trying to make ya look ignorant, just asking? )


----------



## S&W Tiger (Feb 9, 2007)

YES Scooter I am measuring from the front end of the barrel to the back part of the forcing cone.
It might help if the Forum does not make it so complicated to post photos.
If anyone wants to see some photos give me your e-mail and I'll be glad to send you some.


----------



## res1b3uq (Jul 3, 2006)

*Army Special*

Tiger--Look on top of the barrel. If it has been shortened, part of the patent information will be missing. Mine has "COLT'S PT F A MFG CO HARTFORD CT U.S.A " , and under that "PAT'D AUG 5 1884 JUNE 5 1900 JULY 4 1905."


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep. If it has been shortened some of that would have to be gone. Of corse they may have filled it and buffed it out but that would have been a lot of work for a few dollars. (?????). Good Luck.

Best,Baldy.


----------



## res1b3uq (Jul 3, 2006)

*2" army special*

Even though you may not have a "collector", IME you have a very nice carry revolver. If you should decide you don't want it-------------Pm me.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

Agree. It's a very good old revolver in either case.
Please check the Colt forum and let us know what their verdict is.

Good luck.

Mark


----------

